# Found: Lost bike on I-5



## pyroknoppix (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm looking for the owner of a rather pricey road bike. It fell off of someones vehicle on the interstate on my way to class, a few hours later I was driving home and it was still on the side of the road where the guy a couple cars in front of me left it. There are a lot of aftermarket accessories added on and I can tell whoever the owner is races with it or at least is very serious about riding. If you know someone who recently lost their bike please don't hesitate to have them contact me, my e-mail is [email protected] considering the price of this bike I will be asking the make, model/color, and probably the s/n. If they are concerned about the bike being damaged from falling off a car going 60+ on the interstate, Well there is good news and bad news, the frame is completely fine, the seat, left pedal, and handle bars are only cosmetically scuffed up from road rash, and the front wheel is fine as far as I can tell, the rim of the back tire however is bent and would need to be replaced.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Roughly when/where on I5 did you find it? There was a stage race in Walla Walla, WA this past weekend and racers might have come home sunday night or monday. You could try posting this on the various regional reddits like News and current events in or about Seattle, WA, USA and the like.

I know I'd really hate to lose my bike but I'd REALLY appreciate somebody helping me get it back.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

It was very nice of you to pick it up.

I suggest posting on the Bikes section of the Portland and Seattle Craigslist.




pyroknoppix said:


> I'm looking for the owner of a rather pricey road bike. It fell off of someones vehicle on the interstate on my way to class, a few hours later I was driving home and it was still on the side of the road where the guy a couple cars in front of me left it. There are a lot of aftermarket accessories added on and I can tell whoever the owner is races with it or at least is very serious about riding. If you know someone who recently lost their bike please don't hesitate to have them contact me, my e-mail is [email protected] considering the price of this bike I will be asking the make, model/color, and probably the s/n. If they are concerned about the bike being damaged from falling off a car going 60+ on the interstate, Well there is good news and bad news, the frame is completely fine, the seat, left pedal, and handle bars are only cosmetically scuffed up from road rash, and the front wheel is fine as far as I can tell, the rim of the back tire however is bent and would need to be replaced.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

what state? I-5 is a LONG road...


----------

